# Benefit to glueing pictures of brick?



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

So every article I've read about scratch building a model building has stated that the author used a brick patterned styrene, then painted and weathered the model.

Are there any benefits to using thin foam board or plain sheet styrene to build the structure and then gluing pics of colored/weathered bricks onto the model?

I'm thinking that this allows the builder to have custom brick patterns, curved bricks above windows and/or entry ways, combination of large stone and brick... etc.
Or is the added steps of gluing printed paper not worth the effect?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it won't have the same relief, so it's going to tend to look more "fake".


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Good point. Something I didn't think about. Maybe this could work as a back ground building that is covered by landscaping or other buildings?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's good for a backdrop, like having a scenery board on our modular layouts.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

spoil9 said:


> Good point. Something I didn't think about. Maybe this could work as a back ground building that is covered by landscaping or other buildings?


Sure. the farther back something is the less detail will be seen, so printed walls -- or even paper buildings themselves -- would fit in well.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

here is a link to a an ebay seller who has a downloadable 3d building kit. apparently just glue on card stock. i've never seen, but they look good in ad.
fairly inexpensive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3DK-QUALITY...139649?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c35597601


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's a site that will generate brick patterns in PDF format which you can print out. Click on the Browse Brick Sets and Browse Brick Bonds links to see samples of the colors and patterns.

http://paperbrick.co.uk/index.php?action=selectbrick

If it's far enough away, you may never notice the lack of relief. 

Steve S


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For printer structures I use foam core. 

here is a link to my gallery and some old projects.

I used an old paper town cut out book from the 50's

This is a quote from an old post found under a tag search for paper o.
For some reason I lost the threads. The pictures are in my gallery. I used some simple structures and by printing I could make larger patterns from smaller sections.

I also used printed brick to make a trestle I tagged it with paper brick. Here is the thread. AN old thread but still good.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks T-Man. 
I'm thinking for small projects the paper doesn't look bad. But the buildings do become obvious.


----------

